# anything happening in SC?



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

hey guys, my boy pike is adba reg. and i was wondering if they had any shows in sc? i've actually never been to a show. i would like to see if he likes weight pulling. he pulls cenderblocks around the house with his harness but i really dont like doing that too much. it looks like it streins his body too much. anywho, can somebody give me some info. i would like to start doing it. Thanks, Shane


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

they had one this year but i think next year they are splitting things witht hte western carolina in NC in april


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

what all does it consist of? show and wp or what. i've never been to one.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

they consist of weight pull and conformation. the show next year will have four conformation and 3 weight pulls. the pulls will be on fri sat and sun. the conf will be sat and sun. you ought to come check them out. they are loads of fun and you meet great pit bull ppl


----------

